# Trotz 100k leitung extrem schlechtes Internet.



## Korra_ (16. August 2015)

Thema hat sich erledigt. Ich habe herausgefunden das es nicht an meinem PC liegen kann und bei meinem Anbieter angerufen. Dort wurde dann festgestellt das ich geddost wurde. Aus welchem Grund auch immer. Trotzdem danke für die ganzen antworten!  Vor ungefähr 2-3 Monaten habe ich mein Internet von einer 60k zu einer 100k Leitung upgegraded. Schon mit der 60k Leitung hatte ich täglich Internet Probleme, die aber durch einen Neustart des Routers für eine weile wider behoben wurden. Ich dachte immer es liegt an dem Router oder daran das die wlan karte von meinem Laptop nicht mehr richtig funktioniert. Beides habe ich jetzt aber neu und meine Ping ist extrem instabiel. In spielen wie z.B. Counter Strike schwankt die Ping oft zwischen 30 und bis zu 300. Es gibt aber auch selten Tage an denen ich eine konstante 30er Ping habe. Unitymedia verspricht bei der 100k leitung einen Download von bis zu 120Mbit/s und einen Upload von bis zu 6Mbit/s. Ich habe jetzt 2 mal den Internet speed Test auf Speedtest.net by Ookla - DSL Speed Test - Der Globale Breitband Geschwindigkeitstest gemacht und das waren die Ergebnisse:

Ping: 34 Download: 0,95 Upload: 5,9

Ping: 47  Download: 2,04 Upload: 5,99

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir hier weiterhelefen.


----------



## dsdenni (16. August 2015)

Wie bist du mit dem Router verbunden?


----------



## Kuanor (16. August 2015)

treten die probleme ganztägig oder nur zu bestimmten zeiten auf?
weisst du ungefähr wie weit du vom verteiler entfernt bist?
gibt es viele bei dir in der wohngegend welche kabel verwenden?

punkt 1 bedeutet einfach das die leitung zu bestimmten tageszeiten mehr ausgelastet wird.
punkte 2und 3 können schon recht negative auswirkungen haben.
je weiter vom verteiler weg desto bescheidener wirds.
je mehr leute aufm kabel surfen das selbe.zu beachten ist ausserdem das auch noch die normalen fernsehprogramme da durch müssen.


ich hab an meinem hauptwohnsitz eine 30000er leitung.hab das glück das ich so gut wie allein drauf surfe.versprochener download 30mbit geliefert wird 35-40mbit.ausserdem sitze ich da fast schon aufm verteiler.upload ist bei mir 10mbit und mehr.anbieter ist in dresden mit mv-dresden gmbh ein lokales unternehmen.


mfg Kuanor


----------



## MaW85 (16. August 2015)

Also so wie es aussieht bist du mit WLAN verbunden. Wie sieht es den mit Kabel aus, genau die gleiche Leistung?
Und Teste mal über diese Seite, das siehst du auch wie stark deine Leitung schwankt: SpeedOf.Me, HTML5 Speed Test | Non Flash/Java Broadband Speed Test


----------



## XeT (16. August 2015)

Dann bist du wohl einer der unglücklichen mit schlechter Leitung. Häuft sich doch bei beiden anbietern extrem


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (16. August 2015)

Klär mal mit deinem Anbieter ob sie dir überhaupt diese Leitung anbieten dürfen wenn alles andere nicht Hilft !
Es gibt auch schon genug Urteile worauf du verweisen könntest das bei weniger als die hälfte des Downloads die Klausel mit "bis zu" Null und nichtig ist.


----------



## robbe (16. August 2015)

Sollten die Probleme nur zu Stosszeiten auftreten, kann man schon ziemlich stark von einer Überlastung ausgehen. Wobei es bei den gemessenen Geschwindigkeit schon extrem heftig wäre. Sollte das Problem immer bestehen, hast du entweder extrem schlechte Leitungswerte, welche von einem Techniker in Ordnung gebracht müssen oder es gibt ein Problem mit der Wlan Verbindung. Auch defekte Hardware ist nicht auszuschliesen. 
Erste Maßnahme natürlich, über Kabel testen.




Kuanor schrieb:


> punkt 1 bedeutet einfach das die leitung zu bestimmten tageszeiten mehr ausgelastet wird.
> punkte 2und 3 können schon recht negative auswirkungen haben.
> je weiter vom verteiler weg desto bescheidener wirds.
> je mehr leute aufm kabel surfen das selbe.zu beachten ist ausserdem das auch noch die normalen fernsehprogramme da durch müssen.
> ...



Punkt 2 spielt bei Kabel keine Rolle. Die Signalpegel die im Haus  ankommen, werden mit Hausanschlussverstärkern auf die erforderliche  Signalstärke gebracht. Hier gibt es natürlich ein gewisses minimum was  am Hausanschluss ankommen muss, denn ein kaum vorhandenes Signal kann  man irgendwann auch nicht mehr Verstärken. Sollten die Pegel unter  minimum liegen, handelt es sich um einen Straßenschaden, welcher behoben  werden muss.

Auch Fernsehen ist irrelvant, da dies auf  gesonderten Frequenzen läuft. Es spielt keine Rolle, wie viele Leute TV  schauen, die Bandbreite fürs Internet bleibt immer gleich.


----------



## Korra_ (16. August 2015)

selten ist es nachts besser und bleibt konstant.
der router ist 3 räume weg aber ich hab meistens volle balken.
wenn du mit wohngegend meine wohnung meinst dann benutzt hier keiner kabel. wenn du das gesamte haus meinst könnten vielleicht höchstens 2 leute kabel verwenden


----------



## Korra_ (16. August 2015)

wlan hab mir aber 2 lan steckdosen bestellt


----------



## Korra_ (16. August 2015)

Die Steckdose an der, das Router Kabel und das Fernsehr Kabel angeschlossen ist, ist schon sehr instabiel. Ist nicht richtig in die Wand eingebaut, wackelt und hängt leicht raus. Könnte es daran liegen?


----------



## Knogle (16. August 2015)

Ja, das wuerde dann wahrscheinlich Paketverlust verursachen

Versuch es doch  mal direkt am Router


----------



## MaW85 (16. August 2015)

Ja am besten mal über LAN Kabel direkt am Router prüfen.
Wenn ich lese das der Rechner über WLAN läuft, aber dazu noch drei Räume entfernt ist es eigentlich schon klar das da nicht alles ankommt. 
Dann kommt es auch noch drauf an ob überhaupt dein WLAN- Standard den du nutz überhaupt die Bandbreite schafft.


----------

